# Conroe Crappie 12/19/10



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Up on the north end just past the 1375 bridge, I had pretty good luck today with big slab crappie. In 19' of water, fished about 13 feet down. Can't take total credit for the finding the right depth, as I was invited in close by Slab____(Phillip) who shared his spot on depth of the big ones. Thanks to setting the depth with a bobber stop, it was all over but the pulling them in. I wound up with a dozen or so monster slabs, some destined to be guests of ours for supper tonight. Water temperture was about 55 degrees, and of course minnows were the choice bait. Bridge pilings also seem to still be prime spots for crappie, perch jerkers. Beautiful day out there today, as I enjoyed my first trip out with my new HDS7...still got a lot to do to learn all the tricks of using it, but I could see the fish exactly where I caught em....Nice day today on the water..big thanks to Phillip.
GoneFish'n:fish:
Charlie


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*One More Thing*

Forgot to mention, all but one crappie, (one male of course) were loaded with eggs. Go figure, ho ho ho, never would have never guessed crappie this time of year would have eggs.
GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Glad to see you got some nice slabs. WTG!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks Phillip, I'll get your name right next time. It was pretty slow when you left...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congratulations, Charlie ... way to nab the slabs!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats Charlie...Nice catch


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Good catching Charlie; bet they were tasty too!!!


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

WTG Charlie, a real nice mess of fish. I'm glad you like your new HDS7. I'm hoping Santa brings me one this year.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*I hope so too*

Good luck, so when you sneak downstairs and see Santa sliding up the chimney, there will be an HDS there under the tree...Merrry Christmas..HOHOHO


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Great report and pics. Thanks for sharing with us !!!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Way to go Charlie!

-LP


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice post Gonefish'n, youmust have been a good fellow this year and Santa is treating you right!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice Charlie!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Are they over brush?

I got some brush and may give them a go friday if I can sneak out. All my brush is further south...but close to that range depending on how low the lake is


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, brush is best, unless you want to snuggle up to a bridge piling along with a hundred other folks. Seems like deep brush is best.
Good Luck, I know there's no way I'll get out there on Friday...


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG Charlie. You may not come back to LIVINGSTON IF YOU KEEP THAT UP!!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh no FA, I always love beautiful Lake Livingston.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Love the tailgate picture!!

I'll bet just being on the water felt good and catching a few for the fryer was all the better.

Nice catch!


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey GF, dont give our spot away now....you know how these pot lickers are around here..lol so that was you ankered on my favorite spot when I got there,,,just kidding. that was me in the 23 ft Blue Procraft with my neighbor. thats out favorite spot in that area and have but out alot af brush there in the past. we wound up with 30 crappie. took some pics with my BB and cant seem to ever get them loaded up on my work Com. I guess I will try my home one. glad to see you caught some. this allways seems to be the best time of year for them. you are right about the brigde. you have to get there early. I caught 22 in that spot the week of thanksgiving not to far from where you were fishing......SD


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't think I gave away too much information. At least I hope not. I've only been fishing that spot with my grandkids for at least 8 years. Didn't realize you had brush sunk in there, I always look for that place because I like the catfish action too. The bridge is good too, but its such pain to get in there with all the traffic, so I pull off and fish "our' spot. I saw something that looked like some brush.

I hope you all have a Merry Christmas
GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*big time congrats...*


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Not lookin for anyone elses spotssad4sm....I got my own like mentioned its all south of 1375 and limbs a plenty. Ill be in a neighborhood near you soon taking trees from the trash


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If you are the first one there, everyone else is a potlicker, lol!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Those are door mats. 
And you best be early because there's pot lickers for the Christmas trees too.


----------

